# reference photo help needed



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

I need two reference photos to work from. I'm starting a picture with 2 people in a courtyard one is a Glumdalitch size girl the other is a Dr Gulliver size man. The man is on stilts about reaching the hight of the girls knee with the top of his head. He's quite happy to be there, having gone on purpose and having brought seeds and animals with him to the giants land. He's looking up, waiting, she's looking down, about to pick him up. She's about 11 he's an adult 6 inches tall. There will be an island in the court pond with tiny stuff on it.
I've had a devil of a time finding pictures that are right. Someone point me to the right place if you would.
Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm guessing you already tried using Google search. I get a lot of my reference photos from the internet.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, google doesn't seem to understand my English. Maybe I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

I realize not everyone has read Gulliver's travels. The giants were 12 times our size. A foot to every inch. Dr Gulliver wasn't happy there but he could have been. This guy is happy there. 

The problem is finding someone with the right pose or close enough and the right age.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I used BING and put in "images Gulliver's Travels Giants" and it gave me a bunch of links. Here's one of them. Don't know if it's any good for your purpose though.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...vt=images+Gulliver's+travels+giants&FORM=IGRE


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Didn't really help but at least you tried. I was thinking about paying a kid to let me take a picture of her in the right pose but I'm not sure how well that would work out. People are pretty paranoid about strangers taking pictures of their kids, and with good reason unfortunately. Maybe there's a computer program or website for this kind of thing?


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

It doesn't have to be a real person as long as it's a good model.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Can you draw without a model?


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

No not really. I'd have to practice a lot more than I do.


----------



## WoodlandSpirit (Dec 23, 2015)

Shutterstock to the rescue! Finally found something usable.


----------

